# Driveshaft



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve decided to remove the driveshaft propeller to see if the vibration around 110 km\h was related.








After putting on side on ramps














, i ve removed the front bolts (14mm) first








On the back, it was easier to remove,the shaft moves free nowl.
Secure the center bearing with a car jack and remove the 17mm nuts














.
Don t worry it doesn't weight more then 10lbs.
I went for a quick drive around and it feels really different







.
Test drive was not conclusive and will do another one later.
I ll check with a few machine shops to see how much it would cost to balance the shaft.

A few days before,i ve jacked the car and put some wd40 on the nuts and loosen all of them to prepare for the hour that tooked me to remove the driveshaft.









Front








Back


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo
Thanks for the write up and pics. I am curious why the shaft would be in play when awd is disengaged. With it disconnected would it not be like a fwd version. Could it be the center mount bushing that looks all cracked and worn that is allowing movement? Looking forward to learning more about this. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The transfer case is linked with the transmission so it can not move. The driveshaft is linked in the back to the electromagnetic clutch that engages only in awd.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Well nothing has changed.
Xtrail has the shake at 100, 110 km\h.
The bearing is well hidden under the rubber foam







.
No play at all or grinding at the bearing.
What you see cracked is only a rubber seal that covers both sides of the rubber foam wheel over the bearing.








Also there is a joint with some linear play and no abnormal movement there.


----------



## Machine1alex (Jul 3, 2021)

What was your final result ie:- what did you do ?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Machine1alex said:


> What was your final result ie:- what did you do ?


Absolutely nothing. Lived with it until last april, subaru dealer took it in exchange for a 2021 crosstrek. 

The cv boots were loosing grease for quite a while, so the shake could come from there!??

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## goldyy1 (11 mo ago)

Remember that we are one of the few essay services ( A-grade Essay Writing Service at $6.99/page | GradeMiners.com ) where you can communicate with a currently assigned writer directly, discussing the order, uploading new instructions, or asking for an initial draft if you need one.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

otomodo said:


> Absolutely nothing. Lived with it until last april, subaru dealer took it in exchange for a 2021 crosstrek.
> 
> The cv boots were loosing grease for quite a while, so the shake could come from there!??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


I realize this is a slightly older thread but for anyone that has a similar problem and ends up here by a search one component that really should be checked is the electric controlled coupling, the front section of the rear final drive. Note that the propeller shaft on the T30 X-Trail is live whenever the vehicle is moving. In my case I had a similar issue to the OP and only realized, by dumb luck, that the electric controlled coupling on my '06 T30 was in fact seized, so locked on. This is not an obvious part to worry about and hence check and the only way to diagnose it is to actually jack up the rear end, disconnect the propeller shaft from the rear final drive, then turn the companion flange (the input to the rear final drive) and see if the rear wheels (or at least one of them) turns, which they should not. What happened with mine (as I determined after I cut it open with a cut-off disc and an angle grinder) was that some of the lining on some or all of the clutch discs of the main clutch had worn off (the lining is not asbestos or a substitute but some type of fine gritty material). The two clutch sections of the electric controlled clutch are wet, lubricated by oil from the differential housing section, and the loose, gritty lining material made it to the open bearing that is what the output shaft of the electric controlled coupling runs on when the vehicle is in 2WD. In my case when that bearing seized with the contamination the result was that the electric controlled coupling became locked on. I did figure out how the electric controlled coupling functions and how it is assembled at the factory but it is pressed together in a way that makes it impossible to disassemble.
Because the exact same rear final drive was used on the T31 X-Trail (internationally), the '07-'13 Rogue (US and Canada) and the Qashqai J10 ('07-'10) it is possible that symptoms similar to the OP's with those vehicles may also be electric controlled coupling-related.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve turned the driveshaft when it was disconnected from the front with both rear wheels on the ground. 
I could feel the shake from the front end. 

Next time, I ll try to remove the coupler.


----------

